# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  برنامه نویسی سنسور جایرو ها ، شتاب سنج و قطب نما و فشار سنج

## jblaox

سلام

خوب گفتم اگر موافق باشید یک مقدار درباره برنامه نویسی مربوط به جایرو ها (کلا سنسورها) با هم صحبت کنیم .

در مورد منابع ایجاد خطا در خود محاسبات که در خروجی جایرو توسط انجام محاسبات ایجاد میشود (نه خطا های خود سنسور) همچنین راه های بر طرف کردن و ...

*قبل از شروع* بحث اگر تمایل دارید لطفا بگوید با چه سنسوری کار کردید و با چه زبانی و با چه پردازنده ای و یک نمونه کد هم از کار خودتن در صورت تمایل ارائه کنید ...

موفق باشید

----------


## farzadsw

من از سنسور شتاب mma7260 (خروجی آنالوگ) استفاده می کنم . بیشتر با C براش برنامه نوشتم و با میکروکنترلر های STM32F103RBT6 و AT91sam7s64 و ATMega xx ازش استفاده کردم. 
مزیت این سنسور یکی خروجی آنالوگش هست که استفاده ازش رو ساده میکنه و از طرف دیگه با استفاده از فیلتر پایین گذر و نوع میکروکنترلرتون میتونید خروجی خوبی ازش بگیرید (اگه مدار و میکروکنترلرتون مناسب نباشه خروجی خیلی خوبی نداره)
سنسور های شتاب ADXL330 , ADXL345 رو هم دارم ولی فرصتی پیش نیومده تا ازشون استفاده کنم.
سنسور جایرو IDG650 و ISZ650 رو در حال حاضر استفاده میکنم . چون قیمت بسیار مناسبی دارند و خروجی اونها هم آنالوگ هست. البته یه سنسور ITG3200 هم دارم که بازم هنوز فرصت استفاده ازش پیش نیومده.
برای کامپس هم یدونه سنسور hmc5883L هست که قراره بعدا به همراه ADXL345,ITG3200 ازش استفاده کنم.

----------

